# Hair Transplants > Women's Hair Transplants >  Dr. TRUE - Female Hairline Resut

## tdhair

This female patient had erosion and miniturization in the frontal/hairline zone. Dr. True's initial restorative procedure consisted of 1046 follicular units. The result produced a very nice, stand-alone change in front. Over the last couple years, she has experienced some additional thinning, particularly as evidenced in her partline. Recently Dr. True did an additional 661 grafts to keep pace with her progression. Rogaine is part of her daily regimine.

----------


## Dr. Glenn Charles

I see a significant improvement. Nice job. I always say Dr.s True and Dorin do very high quality work.

----------

